# louise



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

How big is your dog? The smaller the dog, the less chocolate they can eat. The better the quality chocolate and the darker the chocolate (higher cacao %) the more dangerous it is. My old golden at all the cheap chocolate foil wrapped easter eggs one year and she was fine. I wondered where all the easter egg hunt eggs had gone, I knew when I found the foil while cleaning up the back yard the next day. If it was a couple of weeks ago, and she is fine you probably have nothing to worry about.


----------



## 4theluvofgoldens (Dec 11, 2012)

the danger with chocolate is based on their weight...I agree, if it was over a week ago, she will be fine.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Besides weight ratio, It also depends on the chocolate, real chocolate made with cocoa powder or real cocao like dark chocolate are far more toxic and if your dog gets into that you need to get to a vet quick. Chances are for most cheap chocolate they use little of true chocolate as it is expensive. Some dogs again can be highly reactive to any chocolate cheap or not so I guard mine carefully.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 4, 2011)

I hope your dog is just fine. Make sure to keep anything that's not good for your dog away from his reach.


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

My mom's snauzer ate a whole bag of chocolate and was ok - lucky for her. Could have been a disaster.


----------



## louise (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you everyone for replying, she was absolutely fine but is constantly stealing food and patrols all the bedrooms for anything she can eat. She recently ate a whole pack of chewing gum and felt very sorry for herself but bounced back after a couple of hours!:


----------

